# Kitty Badly Misbehaving



## Stickers09 (Apr 7, 2011)

My cat Bella has been acting out and I'm not quite sure why. I had to go out of town for 3 weeks to help care for my Great Grandmother, I left Bella in the care of a friend who stay at my house for me because I didn't want Bella to have to get used to a new surrounding. Apparently while I was gone Bella started pooping on the floor instead of her litterbox. Nothing changed in her diet or routine except for me leaving and I took her to the vet to make sure everything was ok and it is. Is she just mad at me or is there another reason for this? I mean she seems really happy that I'm back, she is all over me wanting attention. Since I've been home there have not been any further accidents so I'm really just looking to assure that this type of behavior doesn't happen again. Any help is appreciated!

Erin & Bella


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Is it at all possible that your friend didn't clean the litter box as often as she should? Did your friend bring anyone with her? Another pet? Child? Does she have a pet that Bella could smell on her?

I'm glad it's not happening anymore. You know what this means.....you can never leave her again. (j/k!!) :grin:


----------



## Civicalized (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree to the post above me that it could be a dirty litterbox and a picky cat. Did the litter brand change for some reason or was it the same stuff that you used before? It does sound more to me like she is just acting out because you left her. I have one that will pee on towels once in a while when she's feeling neglected.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

It might just be the simple fact that you left and she was missing you. Cats (kind of like children) have a tendency to act out at times when their enviroment has changed.

I'm glad to hear you had her checked by the vet to be sure though.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with the other posters...a dirty litterbox could have been the problem. Cats don't "get mad", but they do react to stress. So, even if the litterbox was clean, she might just have been stressed about you being away, which might have caused the problem.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

This is not an uncommon behavior...that a pet misbehaves by either pooping or peeing inappropriately when its owner goes away on a holiday. But what can be done about it? It might be helpful if the friend who looked after the cat visited with freshly laundered clothes, as there may be lingering scents if s/he has a cat or dog. Use hand sanitizer before petting or handling your cat. Make sure you leave a T-shirt that you've worn next to your body for 3 days that has your scent, and leave it where the cat customary sleeps. Play soothing music or whatever cat is accustomed to hearing on the radio. These things might help to relieve the stress of you being away, as well as visualizing to the cat that you will be returning and when. (I know this sounds crazy, but the cats seem to pick up on it.). Always introduce the cat to whoever will be looking after it a couple of days before you leave, and vocalize it to the cat. My cats don't like me leaving either, and I have to be very sneaky in packing, because as soon as they see my suitcase, they sit in it, watch me pack and won't leave me alone. So far, they like their cat sitters, get along well with them and haven't done any inappropriate elimination.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats what happen to Vinnie too. My older sister went out of town for a week or something under my dads care and apparently he would pee everywhere. Maybe that was he reason why he did that because the litter box was never cleaned out or he could've been stress for my sister being gone for a long period of time. Well at least maybe reading this answered her question..


----------



## Stickers09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your posts. Bella has been doing much better since I've been home and is currently laying in bed with me in between me and the computer watching Netflix with me.


----------

